# Tow bar for Sundance



## phil4francoise

I have finally come around to the fact that I need to tow a small car with us on long trips away. It is a pain sometimes not having transport other than your motor home. Any way can any one suggest a good place to get a tow bar made/fitted for my sundance 630L .I live in the south east. Or even better does anyone have one for sale.


----------



## pete4x4

Alko Germany do one, you can get it from Swift via your dealer comes complete with the CAN interface module, connects at the back of the van in the nearside locker.

Pete


----------



## antpurley

Hi we were advised NOT to have tow bar etc due to the long overhang, I'm sure its in the manual someone on here will know


----------



## pete4x4

antpurley said:


> Hi we were advised NOT to have tow bar etc due to the long overhang, I'm sure its in the manual someone on here will know


You were advised wrongly, it's a factory fit option but can be retrospectively fitted.


----------



## tonka

antpurley said:


> Hi we were advised NOT to have tow bar etc due to the long overhang, I'm sure its in the manual someone on here will know


It may have been miss-understood... Here is my understanding.
Your van like my Apache 700 has a large overhang, amost to the legal maximum you can build ( 60% of wheelbase)... Anything you put on the rear end will place more weight on the back axle and not just the actual weight. ie 100kg item placed on the rear could add 150kg to the axle due to the counterbalance effect ( some correct me if this is wrong!)..

So you can do it but be aware of using it for scooters and heavy items. I dont think there is any issue's with actually towing.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Phil


I think MrPlod had one for sale some time ago maybe he still has it you could pm him.

I wouldn't worry about your overhang as we have a tow bar and a very large overhang.



Jacquie


----------



## badger750

there is a place in poole dorset pws is the name that springd to mind he made our towbar from scratch but does have some already made for the more popular makes just google the name he can supply and fit worth a try 

terry


----------



## GerryD

On your model there is not a Swift towbar available. However, Towsure sell a Towbar that fits directly to the mounting points already fitted to the vehicle. Standard Alko chassis extensions. As you do not have CANBUS electrics, wiring is a doddle.
Gerry


----------



## antpurley

Hi ALL

In the 2006 swift warranty and service book, page 13 titled "towing capabilities"

out of the 17 models the following 630g, 630l,530lp are not recommended for towing.

I have seen some sundances towing but I would stick with Swift's recommendations.


----------



## tonka

antpurley said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> In the 2006 swift warranty and service book, page 13 titled "towing capabilities"
> 
> out of the 17 models the following 630g, 630l,530lp are not recommended for towing.
> 
> I have seen some sundances towing but I would stick with Swift's recommendations.


Not 100% certain BUT I think it's because that van does not have an alko chassis, which goes right to the back of the van. Instead it uses the standard Fiat van chassis and the rear overhang is supported by 2 large brackets.. If you attach a tow bar on these brackets it will not be strong enough..!! It can be done but the towbar needs to go right back to the original chassis..
Recently spent 1/4 hour under my van with a towbar guy..
I think we have the same type of chassis... Not got mine fitted yet but was advised it needed to go right back onto the main chassis and to beware of anyone quoting to fit just to the rear end..!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

phil4francoise said:


> I have finally come around to the fact that I need to tow a small car with us on long trips away. It is a pain sometimes not having transport other than your motor home. Any way can any one suggest a good place to get a tow bar made/fitted for my sundance 630L .I live in the south east. Or even better does anyone have one for sale.


Hi

If you give Glenn or Ian a ring they will be able to advise you accordingly.

Peter


----------



## austerj5v

If you are down the SW (Plymouth) for a visit pop in and see these guys there very helpful. www.tamartrailercentre.co.uk


----------

